# General Announcement!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is a very friendly forum, and we will do what we can to keep it that way.

Vern started this forum, maintains this forum, and provides a great place for us OUTBACKERS to interact and share information. He works hard on it, and deserves a great big 'Thank You!'

Mike (Camping479) and I (NDJollyMon) are Moderators (see below) on the forum, and have been since it's inception. (with very few problems) If something offends you on the forum, don't hesitate to let us know. You can report posts, or send private messages with the click of a button. We will do our best to keep things friendly.

Every once in awhile, a little MODERATION has to be done. Most times, it's just personality differences, or misconstrued info that creates an issue. As the forum membership numbers climb, we'll see much more traffic. Stuff happens, and I would certainly hate to see members leave us.

It's perfectly fine to offer advice to someone on the forum, but lets respect each other when we do it. Let's all do our part to keep this a very friendly and informative place to spend time.

I have to pat EVERYONE on the back! You are all wonderful people, and you make it a pleasure to be here.









Thanks,
Pete

And just in case you didn't know...

MODERATOR:
At a forum, someone entrusted by the Administrator to help discussions stay productive and within the guidelines.

Good moderators are essential for good forums; great moderators are essential for great forums... and the absence of moderators typically leads to ghost towns inhabited only by spam bots and mean people.

Basic moderator duties include deleting or modifying inappropriate posts, educating newcomers about forum guidelines, and possibly deleting accounts of repeat offenders. Additionally, moderators may be experts in their field who can help minimize unanswered questions.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I think all 3 of you do a FANTASTIC job! I love this forum! It's the first thing I check in the morning and the last thing I check at night. 
I have learned so much from this board and met such wonderful people (online)
I feel this board has become a family. 
Thanks for you all you do! sunny


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks Pete, I coulden't have said it any better and by the way you and Mike are doing a very fine job as well...









Vern


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

When we purchased our Outback, I had no idea I would get to enjoy it even on the computer by reading the postings here and conversing with a fine bunch of people. All with something in common. I enjoy this forum VERY much and think you all deserve a HUGE * THANK YOU *for all the work that you do.





































KellerJames


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Here, Here !!!

This is without a doubt the best forum I have ever participated in. Vern, Mike and Pete, thank you all for all the time and effort that you sacrifice to make this a success!!!!


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

I have to add to the above thanks.







When I stumbled upon this forum, it immediately added to the excitement and enjoyment with our new Outback.

This is our first "big time" travel trailer, having camped for many years with a tent and a pop-up. The friendly advice from those who have experience is greatly appreciated.

I look forward to the time when I come up with a unique modification, or some humble advice and return the favor.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

You guys do a great job keeping this place the kind of site that folks can feel like Golden Mom does over. Its truly a great family place that not only offer a safe "resting spot" but tons of info too. Thats worth working hard to preserve... Thanks!

Steve


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Another added "thank you". When I first came to this site, a few weeks ago we hadn't bought a TT yet and we were undecided and very confused after looking at so many differents ones. We almost went with a 4 month old used Cruiser and it was very nice but I stumbled on to this site and read everything I could about the Outbacks. We had looked at 4 different Outbacks and I really think what sold me was the cabinets and all the posts here on Outbackers.com. 
This site is so helpful with good advice on any problems or answers for any questions. I haven't been around long enough yet to really know who is who but it didn't take long to figure out that everyone is super nice and with honest opinions.
I am proud to be an Outbacker and part of this forum.
Now if I could just figure out how to post a picture of our new Outback. shy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am a big support of this site and have learned so such from the people on this site and wish it to continue.

Lets continue to share ideas and have fun sunny

Thanks to everyone who makes this possible

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

This forum has made my enjoyment of my camper increase. You guys maintain a heck of a site and I look forward to learning more from you. I think the tone has been very cival and I sincerely appreciate it.

I hope to meet up with fellow Outbackers as we travel.

Reverie


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Pete,
It's none of my business and I certainly don't expect you to elaborate on any details. I was curious if there had been some sort of problems or if your post was a general reminder for everyone.

Just wondering.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, just wanted to say amen to all the accolades that have been posted previously. My DH and I LOVE this web site. We have never participated in anything of the sort before but we have grown to depend on all you Outbackers and look forward everyday to whatever is the latest post. Thanks for a great site. Jodi and Dean


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> sunny Hi there, just wanted to say amen to all the accolades that have been posted previously. My DH and I LOVE this web site. We have never participated in anything of the sort before but we have grown to depend on all you Outbackers and look forward everyday to whatever is the latest post. Thanks for a great site.


Jodi and Dean said it all for me. Thank you for keeping this forum family friendly. I absolutely appreciate everyone here as they are all so helpful and willing to share advise/expertise (sp?). I also appreciate that if I feel as though something is inappropriate, I can notify someone. Thank you to Vern and all of the moderators and to all of the other forum members!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Vern, Mike & Pete... you da men!*


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Kind of hard to build on what everyone else has said but I'm always good for a few more words (have you noticed that?).

This forum is the first I've found to meet all my criteria for decency, usefulness, and general enjoyment in the eighteen years I've been working on the internet. I've never had the SLIGHTEST interest in another forum or chat room or any other kind of site that caters to topical interests. When I came across this forum (I was searching for a review of the Outback TT I had spotted) I was not looking for or expecting anything different and I was surprised when I really started reading - definitely worth my time.

The effort it takes to preserve this kind of environment must be significant and I'll add my voice to the others in saying that you guys are doing an outstanding job.

Brian










Hazzah!
Hazzah!
Hazzah!
Three cheers for Vern, Mike and Pete!


----------



## 5girlsAk (Jun 1, 2004)

We also enjoy this form. When we purchased our Outback in May, we were recommended to check out this site, which I have, and read many helpful tips which have been put to good use during this years camping season. Being in Alaska we are winding down for this year and cannot wait until next spring. Thanks for the clean threads. Two thumbs up........


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keller...
No serious problems, mostly a friendly reminder. 
Thanks to all!

Schnauzermom...try this link: 
Pic posting

If you still need help, someone can elaborate more.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I stumbled across RV.NET before I became aware of this site. I never actually became a member of RV.NET because of the way people get jumped on over there.

That has never happened here and believe it never will because the folks using this forum would rather take and offer advice rather than beat their chests claiming to have the only advice that matters.

Nuff said.

Wayne


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

I agree with all other posts...THANKS GUYS!!! These forums are not only infomative but they are sometimes quite funny too.
Also, all members should be thanked for doing such a great job of using these forums to learn and inform nicely. I stumbled across this site quite by accident right after I had purchansed our TT and I too am checking it every day for new ideas and thoughts. Keep up the good work and again.....

THANK YOU VERN,MIKE and PETE!!!!









Happy camping!!!


----------

